# Grubhub new app



## baloneytastessogood (Jan 2, 2019)

Sadly, Grubhub is making it's app available in the Palystore. Naturally I'm on high suspicion mode. So far they've made every effort to force me into getting their new app so they can get rid of the old one. I downloaded it but I already can't get in because they won't let me back on without access to my contacts. Why do they need access to my contacts just for me to deliver their pizzas. They don't.
Does anyone have info on what sleasy game is being perpetrated?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I would say grubhub is one of the more transparent companies if your that worried use a different phone 
just more grubhub for the rest of us


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I agree, but what can you do.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

You do realize any app you put on your phone has access to lots of information on your phone. At least Grubhub is being transparent about it!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Baloney,

I agree with you that GH shouldn’t need access to contacts.

GH’s new app also requires to always know your location even when you’re logged out. Why?

I manually change it to never allow location access when I’ve logged out and rechange it when I’d log back in.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't know how permissions work but it could simply be tied to being to hit a button, and using your phone's dial system to make a call to a customer. Hence the contacts but I'd deny anything other than GPS when using apps like these. I know a few months ago Uber prompted me to take another selfie and that's the only time I enable the cam for the app. Force quit, turn that permission back off, and relaunch. For as long as I've mainly lurked these forums, I've seen quite a few threads that saw spikes in their monthly data usage. I'll bet on it being the camera.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

baloneytastessogood said:


> Sadly, Grubhub is making it's app available in the Palystore. Naturally I'm on high suspicion mode. So far they've made every effort to force me into getting their new app so they can get rid of the old one. I downloaded it but I already can't get in because they won't let me back on without access to my contacts. Why do they need access to my contacts just for me to deliver their pizzas. They don't.
> Does anyone have info on what sleasy game is being perpetrated?


I thought the same thing ("Why do they need access to my contacts just for me to deliver their pizzas"). I went into the settings and removed that permission in the Grubhub driver app under "Apps" in the "General Settings" tab immediately after accepting and starting the update installation (while it was still installing). I did it before the app was fully installed or operational not to give the app a chance to execute whatever it is they planned to do with the contacts information.


----------

